# Arnold Schwarzenegger x1



## 007xy1 (20 Dez. 2006)

​




Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie man Vorschaubilder erstellt und hier mit einfügen kann.

Danke im voraus.


***Ich habe zwei Bilder löschen müssen weil auch bei den Männern darauf zu achten ist das nicht zu viel zu sehen ist 

Bitte lese dir unsere regeln vor dem posten durch***


----------



## AMUN (20 Dez. 2006)

Schaust du hier…

http://www.celebboard.net/feedback-support-und-anregungen/t-wie-lade-ich-ein-bild-hoch-2619.html

Und bitte darauf achten das die Bilder in der richtigen Kategorie gepostet werden.
Male Celebs gehören hierher


----------

